# A3 Rear disc brake problems!



## Silent005 (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm having problems replacing the rotors and pads. I took off the caliper and this is what it looks like. The second picture is of the back of the brakes. The two bolts that you see will not budge. Plus the one on the top is in an awkward position. How do I get these things off?
 The front
 The back
The allen wrench I'm using is not budging them at all.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Silent005 (Jul 11, 2005)

Nevermind, I used some pb blaster and a breaker bar with allen bit.


----------



## 03GTI-Vr6 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: (Silent005)*

PB Blaster is my hero.
I just replaced the rear pads and rotors on my A4 and couldn't have gotten the job done with out the PB. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## u2hvacrd (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (03GTI-Vr6)*

how do you get the rotor off?


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

Out of topic, but the rear rotors on my A3 look similar to yours, I can see little lines that look like cracks running inward-out... are yours cracked as well? I'm bringing my car to the dealer for this.


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*

a allen on a impact gun would do the trick you jsut gotta make sure its all the way inside the head of that bolt otherwise youll strip it and then it will all be FUBAR!!!!!!


----------



## [Oo=MK2=oO]macelius (Feb 1, 2006)

the rotor is one piece with the hub that the rear wheel bearing races are pressed in to, so you have to undo the axle hut and take it off bearings and all, then knock the races out or get all new bearings and press them into the new rotors.


----------



## [Oo=MK2=oO]macelius (Feb 1, 2006)

PS the bearings are conical and the axle nut adjusts the tolerances there, so it has to be adjusted right. to adjust the rear wheel bearings follow the bentley procedure; tighten the nut to 10Nm while turning the rotor, then loosen a bit and tighten back to where you can just barely move the thrust washer under the nut around with the tip of a screw driver with just finger pressure, do not lever.


----------



## daigo (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: A3 Rear disc brake problems! (Silent005)*

Its MkV GTI, but it might help you.
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...e+pad


----------



## speedn16v (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: A3 Rear disc brake problems! (Silent005)*

I had to bump this, since I had so much trouble. I had to buy a new caliper bracket because the caliper slider pin rusted into place, and snapped off when I tried to work it free.
The caliper bracket bolt heads were stripped, and no amount of torch and PB Blaster would get it free. I removed the brake line clip and hammered on a Craftsman Bolt extractor to it. 22mm socket, and breaker bar got it off.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For the Craftsman Bolt out kit.
P.S. I'm using zip ties to hold my caliper too.
Dave.


----------



## speedn16v (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: A3 Rear disc brake problems! (Silent005)*

Something else for the archive. Those bolts are M10x20 Fine Pitch (1.25) Get Class 10.9 to match SAE grade 8.
Dave.


----------

